# Women can get everything they want



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I was reading a unique post of a lady who slept with 12 men in less than six month after 25 years of being faithful in a sexless marriage !

I am not sure about my response on her behavior ; we don't know what happened really in those 25 years ; and " he who has no sins can cast her with the first stone.


But Forget again about moral/social/religious ties;

this example confirms my claim that *"Women can get whatever they want , at any time they want ;and still call for equality "*

I doubt her husband -even if he is HD -will be able to have passion with 12 ladies in less than six month ; he can get one hundred female using material/money/power; but not using his passion.

That lady -right or wrong- is not doing it for money or power , she is doing it with passion , enjoying ...

The question raised is the following :




-Do you believe that the main hidden power in any relation is in the hands of the women ?

-Yet she doesn't know !


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

You got me. 

Can't argue with faulty logic like this all day. No time. 

I surrender, the womenz have it all plus all the sex. 


If only I'd known this my whole life would be different.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

*LittleDeer* said:


> You got me.
> 
> Can't argue with faulty logic like this all day. No time.
> 
> ...


I somehow doubt you have missed this your whole life


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Op. This can't exactly be new information to you. Women have always been the gatekeepers of sex. Some woman know how to yeild it and others don't. 

This doesn't have to be a bad thing really. Men and women are built differently. Yes true women can yeild the power of sex to get things, marriage, boyfriends, and so on. But isnt it men who give it to them....my lesbian sisters aside of course. Guess my point being that yes some women will use sex as a power in a realtionship but at some level it's the men who are agreeing to that dynamic so they are equally responsible.


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

If by "everything they want, anytime they want" you mean sex- yes, most women can find some schlub to have sex with them if they want, with a little bit of effort.

However, to most women, this does not translate into "everything they want, whenever they want." Far from it. 

BTW men can also get sex whenever they want it, with a little bit of effort. Look up "prostitution." You, too, can find 25 different women to sleep with you. It might cost a man more money than it would cost a woman, but it can be done. 

Thankfully, most men want more in life than just sex. 

The excitement never ends on TAM...


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I recall a comedian saying something like, "If women banded together and stopped having sex with men until we had world peace, we'd have world peace within a week."

Is that what you mean?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Op. This can't exactly be new information to you. Women have always been the gatekeepers of sex. Some woman know how to yeild it and others don't.
> 
> This doesn't have to be a bad thing really. Men and women are built differently. Yes true women can yeild the power of sex to get things, marriage, boyfriends, and so on. But isnt it men who give it to them....my lesbian sisters aside of course. Guess my point being that yes some women will use sex as a power in a realtionship but at some level it's the men who are agreeing to that dynamic so they are equally responsible.


:rofl:

I'm the gatekeeper. 

Oh that's gold. Can't wait to tell my partner. 

*Booming voice* "I am the gatekeeper- though shall not pass" I'll tie it in with "you have no power of me" and I'll stomp my feet and say "I can have whatever I want so ner ner" 

This having all the power thing is great. 

If only I could turn the lights off with my mind... But no even the most powerful beings have to get out of bed and use the light switch dammit. 

Oh and we fart too- just remind women of that before all the power rushes to their heads and they get too uppity. Y'all know how we are.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Guess my point being that yes some women will use sex as a power in a realtionship but at some level it's the men who are agreeing to that dynamic so they are equally responsible.


Why the assumption that it is only about sex !

It is everything : Love ,Passion , charm , warmness in a house ...

By nature a male can never fulfill this .


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

*LittleDeer* said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm the gatekeeper.
> 
> ...


As always trying to have an intelligible argument I see. Ok. So what would you call it then?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Zouz said:


> Why the assumption that it is only about sex !
> 
> It is everything : Love ,Passion , charm , warmness in a house ...
> 
> *By nature a male can never fulfill this* .


We bring different things, don't we?

I cannot bring the sense of security to our home that my husband does. The kids and I rely on Dad to make us feel safe. 

_And to keep the cars running, and to fix the water heater, and to take care of that scary spider . . ._


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

*LittleDeer* said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm the gatekeeper.
> 
> ...


A smart woman is more powerfull than any man ; it doesn't mean she should be a Wh0re ; it means that she shouldn't be a contradiction book .

I think you said you don't have time to waste on this thread 

this is an example of contradiction ...


And yes you fart too and we don't have a problem ;yet you complain if we do !


And one more thing .... 


Little : no body is watching you , admit only to yourself how many hours you spend per hour  just arguing ...

You are diverting me from the main topic


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Zouz said:


> Why the assumption that it is only about sex !
> 
> It is everything : Love ,Passion , charm , warmness in a house ...
> 
> By nature a male can never fulfill this .


Just the same on the other side though. Men bring strength, confidence, resolve, protection 

By "nature" a woman wouldn't fulfill this either. 

Of course exceptions to both sides but you get the idea. Both sides bring something to a realtionship and I think both contribute a lot in a healthy realtionship. I was only using sex as the divide in your example because you mentioned a woman who had like 12 partners in 6 months. If this is your goal, to just get laid, then the advantage would be toward women. In a realtionship I think both contribute though. Sorry maybe I misunderstood the intent of the question with the example you used


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

I just want to add.

I once had a professor who lived with a tribe in Papua New Guinea. There women were the aggressors and men were the "gatekeepers". 

Reasoning was, you always know who the mother is but not the father so you have to keep a closer eye on them. As well as stories talking about male orgasm happens once but female orgasm happens several times.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Just the same on the other side though. Men bring strength, confidence, resolve, protection
> 
> By "nature" a woman wouldn't fulfill this either.
> 
> Of course exceptions to both sides but you get the idea. Both sides bring something to a realtionship and I think both contribute a lot in a healthy realtionship. I was only using sex as the divide in your example because you mentioned a woman who had like 12 partners in 6 months. If this is your goal, to just get laid, then the advantage would be toward women. In a realtionship I think both contribute though. Sorry maybe I misunderstood the intent of the question with the example you used


Another thing to add.

Can't remember the tribe, 

but men were the ones who raised children. Women showed little affection to the children but men were expected to show a lot of warmth.

I don't like ascribing these general roles unless we specify that it may not be Women and Men, but in this culture that is what is natural.

Doesn't men that what you are saying has no merit, in fact it does. 

But I make this point because many point to biological reasons for acting this way. Biology does inform, but human beings modify through expectations, ideals and so forth. It's not forever transfixed that women are this and men are this.

So I agree, but just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

jld said:


> We bring different things, don't we?
> 
> I cannot bring the sense of security to our home that my husband does. The kids and I rely on Dad to make us feel safe.
> 
> _And to keep the cars running, and to fix the water heater, and to take care of that scary spider . . ._


Exactly JLD ; 

And I can't bring charm to my home ,nor be a mom to my kids .

Nowadays , everything is getting switched ...

the main thing I wanted to say is that , a lady when married to a good husband - ( definition of good husband is contraversary )- have a lot of feminist power that if used to proper way can bring joy,happiness to her hub and the whole family .

When abuse is in house I always look at the cave man as a suspect ; when charm is missing in a home I look at the beautifull creature .


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Women can ONLY get everything that MEN are willing to GIVE.

Core issue = men, not women.

It's like a spoiled child. Can you blame the child for taking taking taking their life when parents give everything to them on a silver platter? Not at all, most kids will just take and keep taking.

Why shouldn't they? 

Stupidity of men has enabled women to run wild. So they are running wild.

POWER is within the person that has the possession/ownership of the item. If they are willing to put it on the line, there is a HERD of people willing to take it.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Just the same on the other side though. Men bring strength, confidence, resolve, protection
> 
> By "nature" a woman wouldn't fulfill this either.
> 
> Of course exceptions to both sides but you get the idea. Both sides bring something to a realtionship and I think both contribute a lot in a healthy realtionship. I was only using sex as the divide in your example because you mentioned a woman who had like 12 partners in 6 months. If this is your goal, to just get laid, then the advantage would be toward women. In a realtionship I think both contribute though. Sorry maybe I misunderstood the intent of the question with the example you used


This was an example that irrespective of right/wrong , good/bad, a women can get from men and society more than she think , seduction is the most powerful tool ;but it is not my concern ; I can get escorts every weekend with the most beautiful ladies if I want in my place as well as anywhere in the world ; I have never done it since I was committed , and will never do it as long as I am committed.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Zouz said:


> Exactly JLD ;
> 
> And I can't bring charm to my home ,nor be a mom to my kids .
> 
> ...


She has to feel loved to give love, Zous.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Wolf1974 said:


> Just the same on the other side though. Men bring strength, confidence, resolve, protection
> 
> By "nature" a woman wouldn't fulfill this either.
> 
> Of course exceptions to both sides but you get the idea. Both sides bring something to a realtionship and I think both contribute a lot in a healthy realtionship. I was only using sex as the divide in your example because you mentioned a woman who had like 12 partners in 6 months. If this is your goal, to just get laid, then the advantage would be toward women. In a realtionship I think both contribute though. Sorry maybe I misunderstood the intent of the question with the example you used


It's just the bitter people who see it as one-sided.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

jld said:


> She has to feel loved to give love, Zous.



I agree JLD , but the only wrong thing is that she is expecting full love all the time while we are like a rubber band .

and if we are the strong men who would fix a heater and kill the beast , how can we be also charming and romantic all the time ?!

I just got her a flower and a piece of cake heart shaped this V , isn't it love ?

should I get a diamond ring like every year so that I am Charming ?

did you like the gift he got u ?

honestly


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Wb girls 

DOF , Turnera , etc ....

Imissed you


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Zouz, I think by saying "women get all they want" you mean your wife gets all she wants. Or at least this is what you think.

Be careful, you are on slippery road into bitterness and whinning, very unattractive features. Look around TAM, how many unhappy women are here whose husbands do not give a s..t about them, disrepectem them, abuse them and tell them they have everything they want. 

humble, be humble. Your experience is just your experience. Generalizations won't get you anywhere.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Zouz said:


> I agree JLD , but the only wrong thing is that she is expecting full love all the time while we are like a rubber band .
> 
> and if we are the strong men who would fix a heater and kill the beast , how can we be also charming and romantic all the time ?!
> 
> ...


He said Happy V Day and asked me if I would like to do something. So we went out for Ethiopian food Sat. night.

I would have liked a card or a love letter. I would have been thrilled by a plan for the day, and not just asking me what I wanted to do.

But last year he was away on business and did not remember the day at all. So this was an improvement over last year.

I did not marry a romantic. I think emotional men bring their own issues to a marriage. I like the rest of my marriage, so I have to overlook the weakness in the romance department.

I do know I am loved, though. I see many things and feel many others that assure me of that. So I focus on that, and not on one day of the year.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Years ago I was in a barber shop and the banter was about the sexes and what each had going for them. The Lady barber then gave up a deep sigh and said "shucks, men have it all!"

So I guess it depends on your point of view.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

What the hell am I even reading


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Zouz said:


> I agree JLD , but the only wrong thing is that she is expecting full love all the time while we are like a rubber band .
> 
> and if we are the strong men who would fix a heater and kill the beast , how can we be also charming and romantic all the time ?!
> 
> ...


There is a LOT more to a relationship than what you describe. It sounds like you have this mental image of a cardboard woman with no brains and if you just do A, B, and C, like you were taught as a boy when learning how to pursue women, she should just be your perfect little doll at home.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Zouz said:


> -Do you believe that the main hidden power in any relation is in the hands of the women ?


Only if you give it to her.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

jld said:


> He said Happy V Day and asked me if I would like to do something. So we went out for Ethiopian food Sat. night.
> 
> I would have liked a card or a love letter. I would have been thrilled by a plan for the day, and not just asking me what I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


jld, that's so funny, because I HATE romance. I want to see action, steps taken, listening to know what I want and then doing it. My H gives DD24 and me cards, candy, flowers, jewelry, when we have both told him we don't want it. We throw the cards away the next day. He keeps all his. He even went and bought himself a big box of chocolate the next day because 'you didn't get me one.' Yeah, that would be because you're on cholesterol medicine and you were told to stop eating candy. 

Meanwhile, my house is falling apart...


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Zouz said:


> I was reading a unique post of a lady who slept with 12 men in less than six month after 25 years of being faithful in a sexless marriage !
> 
> I am not sure about my response on her behavior ; we don't know what happened really in those 25 years ; and " he who has no sins can cast her with the first stone.
> 
> ...


You just need to get laid 
Women do not have all the power. It just "seems" that way to YOU. If you don't like the dynamic, change it. 
The problem is that in order to change the dynamic you must have the will of a Tour de France cyclist. No small feat.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Zouz said:


> Wb girls
> 
> DOF , Turnera , etc ....
> 
> Imissed you


What does Wb mean?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Zouz said:


> I just got her a flower and a piece of cake heart shaped this V , isn't it love ?


I don't know. Is it what she ASKED for?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

UMP said:


> You just need to get laid
> Women do not have all the power. It just "seems" that way to YOU. If you don't like the dynamic, change it.
> The problem is that in order to change the dynamic you must have the will of a Tour de France cyclist. No small feat.



Like how this guy says it (mid way thru)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pirSM5IjosY


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

turnera said:


> There is a LOT more to a relationship than what you describe. It sounds like you have this mental image of a cardboard woman with no brains and if you just do A, B, and C, like you were taught as a boy when learning how to pursue women, she should just be your perfect little doll at home.



Not at all , a women in my life is the most inspiring creature (Lovely creature )that can help me succeed; a wife who wouldn't bother you with things while you are so confused at work , yet choose a good moment after the cave man takes 15 min rest and bug him with every detail .

The image of that women is that her brain shall differentiate when to be the most assertive person and when to be soft .

It might be the 17 years of cave men I am , or me and my wife are just out of chemistry match ...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Turnera, I hear you. Dug does the important stuff. A love letter would just be the cherry on top.

I am really sorry about your marriage. You deserve to feel loved, and not be married to a little boy.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Zouz, you aren't listening. YOU need to learn more about women and people in general and step outside YOUR little comfort zone and take a good hard look at YOU. From everything you've described, you are creating your own misery. Not your wife.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> Zouz, I think by saying "women get all they want" you mean your wife gets all she wants. Or at least this is what you think.
> 
> Be careful, you are on slippery road into bitterness and whinning, very unattractive features. Look around TAM, how many unhappy women are here whose husbands do not give a s..t about them, disrepectem them, abuse them and tell them they have everything they want.
> 
> humble, be humble. Your experience is just your experience. Generalizations won't get you anywhere.



Agree Wandaj , to correct my assumption I would say :

Fairly treated women , gets everything they want .
and yes we talk about our experiences.

A cave man who abuse his lady is not even a men ,and that kind of adam is not worth love .

in 17 years of crazy marriage the only time I hurted my wife and made her crawl is that when she tried to hit me on the face ; i just pressed on her fingers until she stopped her rage ...

and Wadaj , I am sorry , really if you have been through that ....


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

turnera said:


> I don't know. Is it what she ASKED for?


where is the usual 3000$ Diamond ring ?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

She asked you for that? Ahead of time?


----------

